# #FAQMP: A political show created by you. You pick the guests and submit the questions



## #FAQMP (Sep 7, 2012)

Have you ever wanted to interact with your MP and weren't sure how? #FAQMP wants YOU to submit questions for our first guests of season 2: MPs Kyle Seeback (Con) from Ontario and Kevin Lamoureux (NDP) from Manitoba. 

Visit our website and send us a question or leave your question in this thread (Include the MP's name) about any issue that interests you. We will ask it during the interview!

http://faqmp.ichannel.ca/


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Spam?


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

It didn't look like SPAM Andrew. I took a look at the website and it appears legit. Of course, if I'm wrong, I'll delete the thread.


----------



## #FAQMP (Sep 7, 2012)

*A Real Person*



the-royal-mail said:


> I think it's political spam. The only reason that bot signed up here was to redirect us to their website and agenda. They do not have any interest in discussing financial matters, money management, investing etc with us.


I am a real person and this is a real show. If you leave questions in this thread, #FAQMP will ask them.

Here is a little more on the guests. Kyle Seeback is currently a member of both the Standing Committee on Justice & Human Rights and the Standing Committee on Aboriginal Affairs & Northern Development. Kevin Lamoureux serves as the Liberal Critic for Citizenship and Immigration as well as Deputy House Leader. Those would be some good topics to ask about but please ask about whatever you want, including financial matters and investing.

Hopefully my post doesn't violate the forum's terms. #FAQMP is offering a unique opportunity to connect Canadians with their representatives.

Cheers,

Brian Crosby
iChannel Community Manager


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

I think it's political spam. The only reason that bot signed up here was to redirect us to their website and agenda. They do not have any interest in discussing financial matters, money management, investing etc with us. 

Don't need this type of thread here.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

It's unpaid advertising.

I'm sure it's legit, I just thought this contravened your terms of use.


----------



## #FAQMP (Sep 7, 2012)

*Real boy*

Sorry, double post.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i zipped through the site. I don't think it's spam. The design suggests advertising, but it isn't. It appears to have been designed for a younger audience, ahem, than cmf forum members. (barwelle ? argo ? cannaddian ? other cmf wunderkids under 25 ? how do you find this website ?)

it's legitimately supported by an entity called the canadian media fund, which has the blessings of the government of canada plus development $$ for canadian media content from all the big cable companies.

most of the staff are real journos, even if director pamela ward can't spell the difference between reigning her budget & reining in her budget. Head honcho kevin o'keefe has an atrocious cv, nothing but a string of unheard-of awards, no details about any journo training or background so it does look a little weird ...

meanwhile, there are plenty cmf forum members who advertise their services & blogs, some in every single signature. There are even a few who post bland meaningless messages just to push their bloglet's name into the face one more time ...

do the moderators stop them ? of course not.

stop this newcomer ? of course not. CC's call is the right one imho.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

TRM, don't you at least want to ask them how many tiers of savings they've got?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

hey Brian did you know this forum is home to a bunch of youthful finance geniuses ?

i am not being sarcastic. I am being serious. What a wonderful surprise a couple of years ago when they began to turn up here as members.

they are super-smart, responsible, polite & totally appealing. They have jobs, savings, ways to pay down college debt, apartments, girl friends, boy friends, cars, motorcycles, sometimes even the beginnings of down payments for a condo. They are the kids who will have their first million by 35.

what a pity you are so dedicated to our lofty & distinguished members of parliament. Because i think some group interviews with the million-dollar-kids would be sensational.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

It's one thing if someone who participates in the forum advertises one of their projects, and another to sign up for the sole purpose of advertising your site.

Of course, it is the mods' discretion.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow, for once [maybe twice], I completely agree with you Andrew.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

ok i don't agree. I hereby advertise FAQ's interview-your-MP product.

there's almost no original all-canadian video production going on in canada. This bunch has received seed money to develop some. Having viewers pick MPs to answer viewer's questions is a fine idea.

complainers are just voting for imported pablum-with-violence that was made in the US of A.

ps T.gal, couldn't you think of it as a slightly dumbed-down Dragons' Den ...


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

... you know, sort of kyle no ratings seeback vs celebrity david chilton


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Hard to argue with you HP, so I'll agree to disagree. 

You have a point as always, and mean well, just like TRM with his saving tiers. each:


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

me n trm ?

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I wasn't making any judgements as to the merit of the project itself. It seems like a fine idea. But there are thousands of fine ideas out there--surely the community would not be amenable to all of them creating new threads to advertise themselves.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

andrewf said:


> I wasn't making any judgements as to the merit of the project itself. It seems like a fine idea. But there are thousands of fine ideas out there--surely the community would not be amenable to all of them creating new threads to advertise themselves.


Fair point Andrew. We definitely wouldn't want to clog up the discussions with a whole bunch of new threads with advertisements.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> Fair point Andrew. We definitely wouldn't want to clog up the discussions with a whole bunch of new threads with advertisements.



madre de dios. Just one tiny group of young entrepreneurs finds its way here to tell us politely about their project - which could very well involve finance because anybody can ask any MP anything - & suddenly the little old ladies are busy busy busy with the bureaucratic knitting & all tut-tut-tutting about thousands of advertisements ...


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't see any point in continuing this discussions. Our hosts get to decide.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

judgment only has one "e" in it


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Either spelling is acceptable for all non-legal meanings in Canada: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judgment_(law)#Spelling


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

what would wikipedia know about correct editing.

it's written by anonymii just like this forum.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for the nitpick. Merriam-Webster accepts it as a variant.

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/judgement

One should capitalize the first letter of sentences.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Meh. It was a convenient link. I write and edit for U.S. and Canadian audiences, and I have had long conversations about this VERY WORD with various editors and publishers. We usually default to M-W (as AndrewF linked) but Wiki was the first link that came up for me. "Judgement" is becoming the standard in non-legal contexts in Canada (likely because we see the U.S. spelling frequently).


----------



## #FAQMP (Sep 7, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> hey Brian did you know this forum is home to a bunch of youthful finance geniuses? i am not being sarcastic....


Hi Humble Pie,
I believe you. Since your members are geniuses, I'm sure they are able to come up with a few smart, poignant questions for their MPs. That's a dare.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

webster's is a college dictionary, not an editing authority.

the new york times insists upon judgment. In so doing, america's leading newspaper is following publishing standards laid down by the ne plus ultra of US style masters, the venerable chicago manual of style.

all newspaper & publishing style guides anywhere in north america are based on the massive chicago manual of style, updated through 16 editions. PMLA publications are based on the chicago manual of style. Canadian Press style is based on chicago manual of style. On this continent, in this year of our lord 2012, one is hard-pressed to find an exception.

chicago spells it j-u-d-g-m-e-n-t.

all this being said, we all know that language is continually shifting & evolving. If enough north americans begin mis-spelling judgment as judgement, the latter version will, eventually, become first the widely-accepted version & then, finally, the correct version.

my point is that such an evolutionary shift in this particular word has not yet occurred.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Judgment is only insisted on in American English or in legal contexts, per the wikipedia article. I am not American, and feel no need to be bound by their conventions of spelling for a multitude of other words, including color, neighbor, etc. More to the point, why are you throwing a foreign style guide at me when I am not writing for the NYT, but a _humble_ Canadian web forum. Why point out only this deviation from that style guide? I spelling dozens of words differently. You don't use proper capitalization. This is not the NYT, and the Chicago Manual of Style is irrelevant.

I wonder whether this digression is really a fruitful path to continue along. It seems asinine to me.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't think this was a 'nitpick' per se, it's just that little escapes eagle eyes. 

The interesting evolution of grammar: below are the archaic versions of what word? :wink:

cnaulage, cnoulech, knauleche, knaulege, knaulach, knaulage, knawlache, knawlage, kneuelich, kneuleche, kneuliche, knoleche, knolege, knoleige, knolych, knouelache, knouelech, knouelich, knoulecche, knoulegge, knouliche, knowlache, knowlage, knowleche, knowledg, knowlege, knowlesche, knowliche, knowlych, knowlech.

Speaking of evolution/borrowed words & other influences, I wonder what English [& other languages] will look like, say 50 years from now.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Perhaps those eagle eyes should be cast on the keyboard before their owner. I'm sure they will find a 'Shift' key or two. As long as we're picking nits. I think the Chicago Manual of Style or the NYT's editors might also insist on proper capitalization, syntax and punctuation.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Oddly enough, eagle eyes does capitalize sentences, but only if it is not the first sentence in the paragraph.

Not sure what that "style" is called.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Four Pillars said:


> Not sure what that "style" is called.


It is called _headless camel case_, but applied to a para instead of just a sentence.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> Speaking of evolution/borrowed words & other influences, I wonder what English [& other languages] will look like, say 50 years from now.


 ... we don't have to wait 50 years for LOL, ROFL or LMAO even. :biggrin:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... we don't have to wait 50 years for LOL, ROFL or LMAO even. :biggrin:


Don't think I'll need to google the above. :biggrin:


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

*f-bomb* made the dic this yr..............and *sex-ting*.A music song you can't get out of your head(def:earworm)LMfao.(the group lol)


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> It is called _headless camel case_, but applied to a para instead of just a sentence.


It could also be called the Stegosaurus.


----------

